# Epic Mickey 2 3DS is a follow-up to Mega Drive game Castle of Illusion



## heartgold (Mar 27, 2012)

2010's Epic Mickey was an action-adventure/platforming game that made enough of an impression on the Wii to warrant not one, but two sequels: Disney Epic Mickey: The Power of Two for the Wii, and Disney Epic Mickey: Power of Illusion, which is coming to the Nintendo 3DS.

The April 2012 issue of Nintendo Power has detailed previews for both games, so if you're a fan of the Mickster, you'll want to pick it up. Here's a summary of what's coming to the Nintendo 3DS. It's intriguing stuff!

Power of Illusion is being put together by DreamRift, the studio behind 2011's Monster Tale for the Nintendo DS. *The game, which is its own side-scrolling, platforming title* (instead of a mere port of The Power of Two), is a follow-up to Epic Mickey, but more interestingly, *it's also a follow-up toCastle of Illusion Starring Mickey Mouse, a 1990 game for the Sega Genesis! *

*Power of Illusion will make heavy use of the Nintendo 3DS's stylus*. By tapping the item icons exist in every level, you'll be able to "paint" (trace) those items into existence, including cliffs, cannons, and floating platforms. The more precisely you trace, the better for Mickey. A flawlessly-painted canon will only damage Mickey's enemies, for instance, but if you mess up the painting, the canon will be a danger to everyone in the area.

Sometimes you'll need to erase objects, which is done by spreading thinner. Again, the stylus comes into play here.

*The hand-drawn sprites in Power of Illusion are extremely compelling, and, thanks to scrolling parallax backgrounds (a heavily-used graphic technique in the days of 16-bit gaming), reportedly look great in sterescopic 3D. Even better, every level in the game is based on an animated Disney adventure, from "Sleeping Beauty" to "Tangled" and lots in between. *

As a final declaration of oldschool love, every character that Mickey saves in Power of Illusionwill take up residence in the fortress that Mickey uses as his home base, a confirmed nod to the esteemed Suikoden RPG series. Sometimes you find references in the unlikeliest of places, but that's part of what makes video games fun. Right?

There's no release date set for Power of Illusion (Fall 2012 is a general target), but expect lots more information on this game as the weeks march on like Mouseketeers.


http://ds.about.com/...tendo-power.htm

Yes! I loved castle of illusions, bring on the hand-drawn sprites in stereoscopic 3D.


----------



## Master Mo (Mar 27, 2012)

Sounds really cool. I often liked the fact that the DS was a little underpowered and therefor got many sidescrollers so I'm very happy that still these handheld systems, even though now very powerful, are still often used for 2D games... Nice!

Also I loved Epic Mickey and HenryHemsworth/MonsterTale so this combo will be quite interesting!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 27, 2012)

i knew it i knew it had something to to with castle of illusion as soon as i seen illusion in the title


----------



## lostdwarf (Mar 27, 2012)

This is pretty cool, I used to play castle of illusion at my friends when I was younger.  Good game.


----------



## chartube12 (Mar 27, 2012)

I had a feeling it was going to be a castle sequal. I still have my copy of the gen. somewhere.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Mar 27, 2012)

probably they can also drop it in for those who havent played castle of illusion like contra did (4)


----------



## Ryupower (Mar 27, 2012)

a
3d classic or VC version(for the 3DS) of Castle of Illusion would be nice


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 27, 2012)

Might Disney actually be involved in a game worth playing again? I hope so as Castle of Illusion was an amazing game (perhaps not as much as the megadrive sequel but still Disney on top form).


----------



## chris888222 (Mar 27, 2012)

Sounds awesome.


----------



## Clarky (Mar 27, 2012)

i thought there was already a follow up to castle of illusion called world of illusion on the megadrive?


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 27, 2012)

Actually this is the sequel to Castle of Illusion.






I wonder what Sega/Emirin have to say about this.

I wonder what happened to Emirin, they did some great Disney games for Sega.


----------



## heartgold (Mar 27, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Actually this is the sequel to Castle of Illusion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Follow-up doesn't mean direct squeal, coz the magazine also states follow up on Epic Mickey, maybe utilising ideas from those games.


----------



## Nah3DS (Mar 27, 2012)

I don't get why all the attention goes to Castle of Illusion.... that game is utter shit compared to Mickey Mania!


----------



## chartube12 (Mar 27, 2012)

mickey mania is crap. I like a game i can actually play. Instead mickey freezes into place every few feet.


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 27, 2012)

First screenie, just how I wanted it to look.
http://gonintendo.co...story&id=174469

I'm not all that fussed about Epic Mickey 2, but this game I want released ASAP.



NahuelDS said:


> I don't get why all the attention goes to Castle of Illusion.... that game is utter shit compared to Mickey Mania!


No not really, it was a decent game though.




chartube12 said:


> mickey mania is crap. I like a game i can actually play. Instead mickey freezes into place every few feet.


Never happened on the PSX version, can't speak about the other ones.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 27, 2012)

i love it already i hope you can butt bounce and throw blocks and shit like in COI (SMS version)...i wonder what other Disney characters will pop up in it.


----------



## iamthemilkman (Mar 27, 2012)

That screenshot brings back memories of the great Disney games on the Sega Genesis. While I'm anticipating Epic Mickey 2's release, the 3DS game is definitely more important to me.

Monster Tale was something pretty special. I also really enjoyed Henry Hatsworth. I recently picked up a copy of Monster Tale for $5 at Five Below.


----------



## heartgold (Mar 27, 2012)

@Hadrian - I'll add that picture to the front post if you don't mind.


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 27, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> i love it already i hope you can butt bounce and throw blocks and shit like in COI (SMS version)...i wonder what other Disney characters will pop up in it.


Wouldn't it be awesome if you could play Scrooge...and stamp on enemies with his cane?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 27, 2012)

Wow, I'm loving the graphical style. Looks great!

I'm more excited for this instead of the other versions.


----------



## heartgold (Mar 27, 2012)

wow the screenshot is just so beautiful, loving the art style. They really stuck to their words when they meant 16-bit gaming, looks like a mega drive game, wonderful!


----------



## Eerpow (Mar 27, 2012)

Wow that screen really makes me hyped! 
The sprite work reminds me of Magical Quest starring Mickey Mouse for SNES.
Radical!!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 27, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> > i love it already i hope you can butt bounce and throw blocks and shit like in COI (SMS version)...i wonder what other Disney characters will pop up in it.
> ...


make a ducktales 3 noa disney!


----------



## Eerpow (Mar 27, 2012)

Bladexdsl said:


> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> > Bladexdsl said:
> ...



We would need Capcom for that, and Keiji Inafune isn't working at Capcom anymore.


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 27, 2012)

Eerpow said:


> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> > Hadrian said:
> ...


Nah pretty sure Disney owns the Duck Tales name, besides Capcom can't do it justice anyway. Get a good dev on it and it'll be golden, look at Donkey Kong Country Returns, better than anything Rare has done in the last two generations.


----------



## Izzy011 (Mar 27, 2012)

The graphics remind me of Mighty Switch Force


----------



## lokomelo (Mar 27, 2012)

Castle of Illusion is a great game, but I cant forget Magical Quest. I think that it was the best Mickey game every made.


----------



## Eerpow (Mar 27, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Nah pretty sure Disney owns the Duck Tales name, besides Capcom can't do it justice anyway. Get a good dev on it and it'll be golden, look at Donkey Kong Country Returns, better than anything Rare has done in the last two generations.


Yeah, getting another developer would be nice like what they did with inti creates for MM9 and 10.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 27, 2012)

Well, Warren Spector has made his love for Disney's history pretty clear; this sounds like it fits the bill. Here's hoping it all comes together.


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 27, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Well, Warren Spector has made his love for Disney's history pretty clear; this sounds like it fits the bill. Here's hoping it all comes together.


Never read his comics though, the Duck Tales one he did was awful.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 27, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > Well, Warren Spector has made his love for Disney's history pretty clear; this sounds like it fits the bill. Here's hoping it all comes together.
> ...



Ouch. To be fair, that isn't too uncommon when an artist tries working in a different medium.

Was it at least an interesting failure, or just... bad?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 28, 2012)

There are a couple more images from the magazine.
http://imgur.com/a/7yMbj


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 28, 2012)

awww no butt bounce


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 28, 2012)

Kinda looks like a DS game.

I was expecting graphically it'd be like the black and white levels of the original Epic Mickey and be 2.5D platforming.


----------



## Giratina3 (Mar 28, 2012)

This game looks absolutely *BEAUTIFUL!*
I loved "Castle of Illusion" for the Mega Drive
And will definitely look into this game in the future when it releases!


----------



## h8uthemost (Mar 28, 2012)

heartgold said:


> The April 2012 issue of Nintendo Power


Are you a subscriber? Because I am and haven't received Aprils issue yet.

I figured there was going to be some kind of new Mickey announcement in the new issue though. On the last page of every issue that give a teaser about the next one, and March's had some Mickey ears on the page. Was there any mention when the Wii version is due out?

Anyways, that 3DS version looks like it's going to be good. I'm pretty sure I haven't even heard of Castle Of Illusion so I'm going to download that immediately and give it a go.


----------



## takieda (Mar 28, 2012)

While I have to be honest and say the world of gaming is sorrowfully lacking in good 2d platformers, there's just something about this article that reeks of wrong. To start (and I thought it immediately), it's the April issue - a HUGE number of magazines, and websites, and basically everything else, do April Fools' Day pranks. Secondly, the graphics look more than just lifted out of a 16-bit game, they look pasted together from several. I've got friends who work with sprites in different mediums, and this, frankly, just looks like a good sprite comic page.
Also consider one of the things they're touting as "great" the 3D effect from parallax scrolling, as if it's some major breakthrough.

I wouldn't mind being proven wrong, but until April 2nd, I'm calling this one as a hoax.


----------



## Master Mo (Mar 28, 2012)

Those screens look amazing. I'm very curious how this will look in motion... I'm also very happy that they went with sprites and layered backgrounds instead of 2.5D!


----------



## Eerpow (Mar 28, 2012)

takieda said:


> While I have to be honest and say the world of gaming is sorrowfully lacking in good 2d platformers, there's just something about this article that reeks of wrong. To start (and I thought it immediately), it's the April issue - a HUGE number of magazines, and websites, and basically everything else, do April Fools' Day pranks. Secondly, the graphics look more than just lifted out of a 16-bit game, they look pasted together from several. I've got friends who work with sprites in different mediums, and this, frankly, just looks like a good sprite comic page.
> Also consider one of the things they're touting as "great" the 3D effect from parallax scrolling, as if it's some major breakthrough.
> 
> I wouldn't mind being proven wrong, but until April 2nd, I'm calling this one as a hoax.


I'm not entirely sure, but this is Nintendo Power and I don't think they've done a hoax like this before.
And have you seen every screen or read all the information about the game yet?


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 28, 2012)

takieda said:


> While I have to be honest and say the world of gaming is sorrowfully lacking in good 2d platformers, there's just something about this article that reeks of wrong. To start (and I thought it immediately), it's the April issue - a HUGE number of magazines, and websites, and basically everything else, do April Fools' Day pranks. Secondly, the graphics look more than just lifted out of a 16-bit game, they look pasted together from several. I've got friends who work with sprites in different mediums, and this, frankly, just looks like a good sprite comic page.
> Also consider one of the things they're touting as "great" the 3D effect from parallax scrolling, as if it's some major breakthrough.
> 
> I wouldn't mind being proven wrong, but until April 2nd, I'm calling this one as a hoax.



Most magazines would say inside the issue somewhere that it would be a joke otherwise they'll piss a lot of people off.

Even if it was a joke...its a pretty shit one at that.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 28, 2012)

can't be a joke i've never seen them screens b4 in any mickey game


----------



## h8uthemost (Mar 28, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> takieda said:
> 
> 
> > While I have to be honest and say the world of gaming is sorrowfully lacking in good 2d platformers, there's just something about this article that reeks of wrong. To start (and I thought it immediately), it's the April issue - a HUGE number of magazines, and websites, and basically everything else, do April Fools' Day pranks. Secondly, the graphics look more than just lifted out of a 16-bit game, they look pasted together from several. I've got friends who work with sprites in different mediums, and this, frankly, just looks like a good sprite comic page.
> ...


Agreed. I definitely don't think this is a joke and i'm totally looking forward to this.

I'm still surprised that someone else got their April issue of NP and i haven't.  Hopefully tomorrow it will come.


----------



## Walkin (Mar 28, 2012)

So it's going to be 2D.  That knocked it down from a must buy to a pass for me.


----------



## chris888222 (Mar 28, 2012)

Walkin said:


> So it's going to be 2D.  That knocked it down from a must buy to a pass for me.


It's not 2D. It's a 2D sidescroller. 

It's something like Castlevania on DS, or New Super Mario Bros. but with 3D effects.


----------



## takieda (Mar 28, 2012)

Okay, Nintendo Power has definitely done April Fools' jokes. For reference: http://www.ugo.com/web-culture/april-fools-day-ocarina-of-time-triforce
http://nintendo.wikia.com/wiki/Super_Mario_64_DS (scroll down to Waluigi April Fools' Day Joke)
And then you have Nintendo Power's March issue saying this:
http://mynintendonews.com/2012/02/22/nintendo-power-will-reveal-top-secret-game-next-month/
“There will be no fooling around when it comes to our April issue." with reference to the "secret game being talked about in the April Issue - which to me, SCREAMS April Fools' Day Prank.

As far as the screens never being seen before, for one, they're 2d, and any good 2d artist can throw them together rather easily. Secondly, as the first link above shows, NP is definitely willing to go out of their way to create highly detailed screens for their pranks. Third, I've definitely seen several of the elements in those screenshots in other games, namely Scrooge McDuck, Peter Pan, and the Beast, all look pulled straight out of games from the Super Nintendo throwbacks. Also, the little helmet guys... can't place them, but I do remember seeing them before, as well as the large spiked block with the Duck Tales reminiscent face on it.
Now, I'm not saying that Nintendo couldn't be pulling all these ideas together from previous games, but I AM saying, they look like direct pixel for pixel rips FROM those games.
And magazines don't typically say that an article IS a joke in that magazine... the big reveal comes in the next magazine. Happens all the time.

April Fools' Day Prank - I'm still screaming it.


----------



## Walker D (Mar 28, 2012)

takieda said:


> Okay, Nintendo Power has definitely done April Fools' jokes. For reference: http://www.ugo.com/w...f-time-triforce
> http://nintendo.wiki...per_Mario_64_DS (scroll down to Waluigi April Fools' Day Joke)
> And then you have Nintendo Power's March issue saying this:
> http://mynintendonew...ame-next-month/
> ...




The game is not real? O.o

wtf, seriously?


----------



## Clarky (Mar 28, 2012)

sounds like major paranoia....i know april is coming up and all but getting jumpy over screenshots due to an artstyle used...


----------



## Gahars (Mar 28, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> Walkin said:
> 
> 
> > So it's going to be 2D.  That knocked it down from a must buy to a pass for me.
> ...



So it's 2D. I don't think adding the sidescroller bit would change his reaction.


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 28, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> > Gahars said:
> ...


Just really bad, its like a child wrote it.

I just read it out of curiosity, its just done very poorly and the plot is really badly put together. Its as if he sat down without any ideas and just wrote it in 10 minutes and said "yeah I'm done".


----------



## Walkin (Mar 29, 2012)

Gahars said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > Walkin said:
> ...



Correct.


----------



## patz (Mar 29, 2012)

I wish they make a sequel to Capcom's Mickey Mouse on SNES instead.


----------



## tbgtbg (Mar 29, 2012)

Sweet. Castle of Illusion was the best platformer on the Genesis. Too bad not of the followups ever lived up to it. Hope this new one does. (also cool that a 2D game is coming on the 3DS, I feared this would never happen.

edit:oh fuck, I hope this isn't april fools prank


----------



## takieda (Mar 29, 2012)

clarky said:


> sounds like major paranoia....i know april is coming up and all but getting jumpy over screenshots due to an artstyle used...


Just to clarify, this is not paranoia based on screenshots AT ALL. IF paranoia (which I'll grant it may be, as my rabid reaction to this is), it's based on a LOT of given evidence, not the least of which is the timing. The phrase used in the March issue goes a long way to suggest that, plus the history of Nintendo Power and other gaming mags using the April issue to do these jokes.

As far as the screenshots themselves - look for yourself. There are a few shown, and the art style between the few that have been shown is drastically different. Between one screen where you see Mickey jumping around on a clearly rectangular platform level, to another with him standing at the top of a staircase, looking off to a boat - the actual visual design is far more organic. There's inconsistency to what's being shown suggesting, yet again, that this is hacked together from other games, and perhaps embellished a bit to "add authenticity." Until the may issue comes out on this, I don't think we'll have a real answer as to whether it's real or not, but I'm still going to remain a healthy skeptic on this one.


----------



## Lijik (Apr 1, 2012)

takieda said:


> clarky said:
> 
> 
> > sounds like major paranoia....i know april is coming up and all but getting jumpy over screenshots due to an artstyle used...
> ...


Hi, I was linked here from another forum and I think you're being overly paranoid. For starters, I think its pretty clear the screenshot with the boat you're talking about is concept art. Next, you talk about there being past april fools jokes in NP which is true. But tell me, when have those joke articles ever been a cover story? I certainly cant think of a single time any of those were advertised right on the cover. 
You also seem pretty convinced that the sprites were ripped from other games, but what possible games could they have been ripped from? Scrooge and Peter Pan never appeared on the SNES or Megadrive. While there was a Beauty and the Beast game, it doesn't take a rocket scientest to tell the character sprite in that game and the one shown in the NP article are different.
Finally how does Warren Spector talking a bit about the 3DS game and using it to factor into the tally of people who worked on EM2 overall in this eurogamer article factor into your idea that this is all a hoax by Nintendo Power? Eurogamer and Warren Spector would both have to be in on the joke which sounds kind of insane.


----------

